# All in one awesome day! Sharks, Lobster, Mahi, Grouper



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

This is a fihsing and diving video so I am posting in both sections.
9/22/12 Kind of a late post but here goes. 
I have to say the water could not have been better, smooth from sun up to sun down. We had a three dive day with a respectable weed line passing through. All three dives on the same spot just in differnt areas. Every time we relocated we fished during our interval and the patches were alive with Mahi. The fun just never stopped as you will see. Alittle long but I hope it is worth it for you.

http://youtu.be/dgST2vjJOFA


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great video Steph!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was a close one! Looks like an awesome day.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool Video!!!!....Looks like a great day!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great job Steph, enjoyed the video as much as your description of the day at oysters. 

Save a lobster for me next time!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

jealous!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice video and nice bull


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

cool video. not sure about that shark deal though. my wife was busting my chops laughing at me last night about all the crazy stupid stuff I use to do pre-kids that I dont do anymore. I want to go diving so bad again but just have not done it yet due to all the videos and rumors of how many sharks are here. I know they are just another fish and only looking for food but man I have gotten soft. lol for now just stay on my boat and try to catch them jokers. spoiled to though, i grew up in south miami and dove the keys for lobster all the time. So 20 - 30ft down and your on as compared to here. anyhow, thanks for sharing the video.


----------

